# Hunting memberships available



## TripleJ251 (Jul 29, 2016)

HELLO ALL!

Triple J Hunting Club in Lamison,Al has spots available for (2) members. We are a family based club, and Live in Mobile, Al. 500 acres located in the black belt region of northwest Wilcox county Alabama very near the Marengo County line. Deer, Turkey hunting. Great central road system on property for ease of getting to stands. Tripod stands, Shooting Houses, Ground Blinds, Buddy Stands, and Single person ladder stands throughout the property and Climbers are allowed as well. Deer have been under a strict management program since the clubs beginning 9years ago. 8pts** or Better. Food Plots are planted in a wide range of nutrition for the deer and other animal life ranging from Corn, Beans, Peanuts to Bio Logic and Whitetail Institute depending. 


 CONSCIENTIOUS & SERIOUS HUNTERS ONLY PLEASE

 WE ARE IN THE EXTENDED SEASON ZONE B !

 VERY NICE CHEAP LODGING CLOSE BY, AS WELL AS A GOOD EATING SELECTION JUST A QUICK DRIVE AWAY!

 CAMPER/RV SPOTS AVAILABLE NEARBY!

$2500 and It is only 3 of us all family, we were looking for two members but now just one. Less pressure the better.

 Contact Information Listed Above
 Call Mon-Su 10am-10:00pm

James 
251 401 6572


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a lot of info. Did u say what a membership cost ?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 2, 2016)

PM'd for price


----------



## TripleJ251 (Aug 2, 2016)

$2500 and It is only 3 of us all family, we were looking for two members but now just one. Less pressure the better.


----------



## Bama4me (Aug 3, 2016)

$2500 to pay for a membership and still have a 1/100 hunter-to-acreage ratio is a lot - even in the Black Belt.


----------

